#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  > Social Media >  >  Topmost Twitter Stats to Consider in 2020

## Bhavya

Considering to use Twitter for your business? Hootsuite team publish a list of top 10 key Twitter stats to consider in 2020. Have a look at those stats to plan your Twitter marketing campaign in 2020.

----------

